# Knife handle face lifts



## meridian (Feb 19, 2012)

Heres a little handle work. Getting close but still have a lot to do yet. Sorry about the crappy pics. 

Scandi blade with some Aussie burl, and an old D2 RAT getting a facelift with some Elm Burl.


http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/1-9.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/2-8.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/3-7.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/4-4.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/5-4.jpg

http://i589.Rule #2/albums/ss335/MeridianKnives/Knives/6-1.jpg


----------



## Daren (Feb 19, 2012)

Sharp  (no pun intended)


.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2012)

That's beautiful. I wish you would show us the whole enchilada. 


.


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow, those are fantastic. I'm with Kevin............let's see the whole knife. Great work.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 19, 2012)

Great work. 

A pic of the whole thing would be SUPER

And no wonder it is amazing-


----------



## txpaulie (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful work!:clapping:

I've long had an interest in this process, c'mon man!

p


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice knifes.


----------



## meridian (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for lookin guys, and the nice words. I didnt take pics cuz the RAT has been thoroughly used and so it really was a "facelift" in a sense. I will take some more pics when I get them totally sanded and finished.

Larry


----------

